

Moot Rebrands As Muut, Raises $770K To Make Online Forums Less Ugly - MCarusi
http://techcrunch.com/2014/04/09/moot-rebrands-as-muut-yes-really-raises-770k-to-make-online-forums-less-ugly/

======
malka
Ah ah, when reading the title, I expected to read an article about moot,
4chan's founder. Maybe this could be one of the incencitives for the name
change ?

